# Beer Tasting and Smoke Session with Match Lighting



## Feldon (7/1/16)

Just stumbled across this unusually seductive beer review video on YouTube by a whispering young lady.

Never seen a beer reviewer almost give a head job to the microphone before. Like her finger work too.

Its long, about 50 minutes, and I haven't watched it all (yet).

(Note the joint in the ash tray at the start. She lights up at about the 32 minute mark)

Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (7/1/16)

Was there ever a quicker way to make someone look unattractive than to stick a cigarette in their hand?


----------



## Mardoo (7/1/16)

In their bum?


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/1/16)

"Some" people pay good money to see that in Thailand Mardoo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/1/16)

I think I have gone deaf!


----------



## Benn (7/1/16)

Haha pisser, I love YouTube.
...Luckily the Missus is down the shops at the moment, porn is one thing, but I'd struggle to explain that clip to her.


----------



## manticle (7/1/16)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response


----------



## danestead (7/1/16)

boring sorry


----------



## Phoney (19/1/16)

I don't get it, why is she whispering? And that is the worse microphone placement ever.


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/16)

Annoying as ****.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/1/16)




----------



## Lecterfan (19/1/16)

Edit - context:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response


----------



## manticle (19/1/16)

Scroll up mr johnny come lately.


----------



## Phoney (19/1/16)

I see. Did anyone here experience these supposed pleasurable sensations from listening to this chick whispering? I sure as **** didnt.


----------



## Benn (19/1/16)

I nearly did but Mum kept waking past my room, rules are I have to keep the door open.


----------

